# I need a Pay Stub



## x1313

Hi all. I am new to the forums. I have tried emailing Uber without any real help or answers. I am trying to get into a school. They offer financial Aid. The only thing they need to see if something from Uber to get that all squared away. I have printed my hours ( like the people at Uber suggested I do) but the administrations at the school need more than just showing what I made and hours. They need a year to date statement. Anyone ever have this problem or need to have something more solid to prove you work for Uber? What did you do? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Tell them 1099's are not issued til late Jan. and you can show for are the weekly emails showing you were paid with your bank statement. Or click on the 365 day for your ratings, however that amount is Gross earnings.


----------



## x1313

Thank you Amsoil for your reply. Yeah, I guess I will have to tell them about the 1099.


----------



## ulf

Keep in mind that you don't work for Uber but are classified as an independent contractor


----------



## BurgerTiime

Uber will NOT acknowledge you drive for them. Period.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ But yet your still here. 

Of ccourse. We drive for ourselves. And Access to the dash board is all he needs.


----------

